# 7 Week old puppy



## lukixd (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all, before I begin I'd like to say that I really, really like the site and have browsed it extensively in order to learn as much as I can; with that being said I'd like some help with my problem..
Recently I've just acquired a 7 week old male pitbull mix, and like most new puppy owners I've having some trouble. As soon as I got the dog I went out to buy the basic tools in order to fulfill his necessities (bowl, chew toys, dog food, collar, etc.) however all the pet stores I went to did not have a crate in the size or style I want, so I had to order one off the internet. However, in order to try to teach Hercules (thats the puppy's name) to start being more independent and try to get a head start on the crate training, I've been leaving him in the shower box, as I figured it was the closest thing to a crate I have, it is like a big glass crate. I have his bed (a blanket with a few of my clothes) on one side and he can use the other side to use to do his business. I know not to give in a attention when he is whining, but its so hard! Not so much because I feel sorry for him, but rather because its so annoying, even with two doors between us I can still hear his constant whining. Also it's not just when he is away from me, he is CONSTANTLY whining (I'm convinced its not any health problem as his vet has given him a clean bill of health). Regardless, I don't let him out, or give him any attention when he is in that state, I just tell him "no" in a firm voice, not that it helps any. I've read that draining the energy eases crate training, but I've no idea how with such a young dog. I can't take him out to walk because he hasn't been vaccinated. Obedience training is hopeless because his attention span is equivalent to that of fruit. Even his chew toys don't have much of an effect; he'd rather go sniff somewhere rather than play with them. The only real interest he has is that with my fingers, which he is always nipping at (working with him to stop that behavior, though). Does any one have any suggestions on how I should go about draining his energy?

Sorry for the long post, I just wanted to be thorough in explaining my situation..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to GP 
7 weeks is young.. he stills needs bonding time so i would spend more time with him right now.. he needs security in helping him cope without his mother.. there isnt much you can do to drain energy besides just letting him play.. watch putting clothes in there for his bed.. chewing on things like that can be fatal if something is swallowed


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

7 weeks is young to be away from his mom and litter mates. They need that time to learn. Also I believe they are supposed to be kept in a crate that is small enough to keep them from wanting to potty in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

7 weeks is not to young to be away from the mother, it is a fine age to leave 7-8 weeks is minimum. 
I agree not much you can do to drain energy, small training sessions on basic things like sit or lay down can help , no more then 5-10 minutes at this age though as his attention span wont last much longer. Just play with him , it will help also with that bonding as well as make him tired. Get down on his level and get the toys involved. This is a good time to start correcting the nipping behaviour as well, if he nips give a FIRM NO, and stop all play. Once he has calmed down you can resume play , he will learn nipping will get nothing positive in return. If needed turn your back to him or stand up and turn away so there is no eye contact, ignore him. 
You can also work on leash training now, you don't have to take him for a walk but you can leash train him in your home or your own yard. 
Your pup is used to having the litter there and or momma to keep him company so may just be going through the anxiety a bit of being alone. I always tried to crate them by me in the bedroom so at night they were not completely alone. Being in the shower may be making him feel really secluded, something you don't want when crate training. You want it all positive and comfortable and perhaps the shower is not the best option. Although probably a good sized space and a good concept in general if he is not feeling safe in there this may hinder the crate training for when you do get your crate.
Have you already ordered it and do you know when it will arrive? if not look on craigslist or something and just find a cheap one you can use for now until yours gets there.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> 7 weeks is not to young to be away from the mother, it is a fine age to leave 7-8 weeks is minimum.
> I agree not much you can do to drain energy, small training sessions on basic things like sit or lay down can help , no more then 5-10 minutes at this age though as his attention span wont last much longer. Just play with him , it will help also with that bonding as well as make him tired. Get down on his level and get the toys involved. This is a good time to start correcting the nipping behaviour as well, if he nips give a FIRM NO, and stop all play. Once he has calmed down you can resume play , he will learn nipping will get nothing positive in return. If needed turn your back to him or stand up and turn away so there is no eye contact, ignore him.
> You can also work on leash training now, you don't have to take him for a walk but you can leash train him in your home or your own yard.
> Your pup is used to having the litter there and or momma to keep him company so may just be going through the anxiety a bit of being alone. I always tried to crate them by me in the bedroom so at night they were not completely alone. Being in the shower may be making him feel really secluded, something you don't want when crate training. You want it all positive and comfortable and perhaps the shower is not the best option. Although probably a good sized space and a good concept in general if he is not feeling safe in there this may hinder the crate training for when you do get your crate.
> Have you already ordered it and do you know when it will arrive? if not look on craigslist or something and just find a cheap one you can use for now until yours gets there.


I'm just repeating what my vet told me. When I got my pup Budhha they told me he was 8 weeks old but then when I actually say down and did the math on his birth date he was 6 weeks. They said oops and my vet said 8-10 weeks is recommended because the last weeks are the most important for them to learn about social status and manners.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lukixd (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you all for you input!



circlemkennels said:


> welcome to GP
> 7 weeks is young.. he stills needs bonding time so i would spend more time with him right now.. he needs security in helping him cope without his mother.. there isnt much you can do to drain energy besides just letting him play.. watch putting clothes in there for his bed.. chewing on things like that can be fatal if something is swallowed


Alright, I'm just worried that he might become to attached. I've dealt with a dog that had separation anxiety and it is not fun.. In your opinion, when would be the ideal age to start crate training?



Princesspaola21 said:


> 7 weeks is young to be away from his mom and litter mates. They need that time to learn. Also I believe they are supposed to be kept in a crate that is small enough to keep them from wanting to potty in it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'm trying to make him feel as close to home as I can, I'm giving him a lot of attention and play time now.



angelbaby said:


> 7 weeks is not to young to be away from the mother, it is a fine age to leave 7-8 weeks is minimum.
> I agree not much you can do to drain energy, small training sessions on basic things like sit or lay down can help , no more then 5-10 minutes at this age though as his attention span wont last much longer. Just play with him , it will help also with that bonding as well as make him tired. Get down on his level and get the toys involved. This is a good time to start correcting the nipping behaviour as well, if he nips give a FIRM NO, and stop all play. Once he has calmed down you can resume play , he will learn nipping will get nothing positive in return. If needed turn your back to him or stand up and turn away so there is no eye contact, ignore him.
> You can also work on leash training now, you don't have to take him for a walk but you can leash train him in your home or your own yard.
> Your pup is used to having the litter there and or momma to keep him company so may just be going through the anxiety a bit of being alone. I always tried to crate them by me in the bedroom so at night they were not completely alone. Being in the shower may be making him feel really secluded, something you don't want when crate training. You want it all positive and comfortable and perhaps the shower is not the best option. Although probably a good sized space and a good concept in general if he is not feeling safe in there this may hinder the crate training for when you do get your crate.
> Have you already ordered it and do you know when it will arrive? if not look on craigslist or something and just find a cheap one you can use for now until yours gets there.


 Thats precisely what I heard, 7-8 weeks is a good time to take him home. I've tried training with him, like I said, however, he is not fully accustomed to eating the treats (I still have let his food soak in the water, although I have been adding less) so rewarding him becomes hard. Speaking of which is Royal Canin a good brand for him? I heard it had plenty of protein and nutrients ideal for a growing dog so thats what I've feeding him. 
Now the nipping is a little bit of a problem, I've tried just saying "no" and just ending the play, but no avail. I've been spritzing his face with water and simultaneously telling him "no" whenever he tries to nip.
I've also had no success on the leash, or collar for that matter. I bought him a tiny leather one but when I put it on him he whined to no end, I figured he was uncomfortable so I left it to put on for a later date (it's adjustable so I actually have that luxury ). I've tried VERY lightly with a choke collar, placing it on the upper part of the neck and just lightly tugging trying to lure him with food, but again, nothing. 
I'm still waiting for a status update on the crate.. and I don't live in an area where craigslist is popularized :/


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

by 7 weeks he should be able to eat food without soaking it, although soaking it isnt going to hurt him at all. I don't particularly care to feed royal canine to my dogs I don't think it is all that great but then again the food I feed is very pricey and on the higher end of foods. the ones I would recommend is Orijen and Acana { although those two are expensive}, or I have considered trying TOTW with mine. I have tried kirklands brand { costco} and although a good price I didnt care for the results I saw in my dogs. There are many threads on dog food though if you want you can try the search at the top and type in dog food rating. 
If your dog is doing well on it I would say just stay for now, last thing you want with a new pup is to be changing up feed every week , gets to be hard on there tummys.

The nipping is a puppy thing and you will just have to stay consistent just as any other areas of training. Repetitiveness is key. If you fail to get after him when you are tired he will learn he can eventually get his way with things so keep on him. I don't really like disipline when it comes to training new behaviours or tricks or commands. the spraying in the face with water to me he doesn't fully understand what it is he is doing wrong so that may not be working like you hope it too. Now if this was a dog who knew better and was doing something out of sorts you can do a correction like that. 
Have you tried exagerating the OUCH or OWWWWW when he nips you and make it like he hurt you so bad. I found with my pups they were very sensitive to that and they do have a high drive to please you , when you get upset they would back off and calm down on there own. Now when im rough playing if i saw owww at all they completely stop and start licking ,and usually have a very soft mouth when playing now. 

I would also not use a choke chain on a pup of this age, it is confusing. they will spazz on the leash and pull and stop and act like a donkey at times it is part of it. If you have that choke chain on and they all of a sudden freak out and pull well now they are being choked. They have no idea that stopping will stop the choke chain and they will stress 100x more then if was just a flat collar. This will also hurt your efforts when leash training as it will give him a reason to fear the leash. I would start by putting the collar on while you are just playing and let him get used to that alone. Then gradually introduce the leash but dont pull on it just let them see it is not a big deal. I lure mine with treats or toys to walk , a step forward PRAISE such a good boy, you can use boiled chicken peices, { boil a breast or something and just cube up in small peices , no dog can resist.} hot dogs work good too. Everything takes times and with puppys I find it is always 2 steps forward and 1 back lol so just be patient. Don't push for all of this at once either, do baby steps, he is still adjusting to you as well.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> The nipping is a puppy thing and you will just have to stay consistent just as any other areas of training. Repetitiveness is key. If you fail to get after him when you are tired he will learn he can eventually get his way with things so keep on him. I don't really like disipline when it comes to training new behaviours or tricks or commands. the spraying in the face with water to me he doesn't fully understand what it is he is doing wrong so that may not be working like you hope it too. Now if this was a dog who knew better and was doing something out of sorts you can do a correction like that.
> Have you tried exagerating the OUCH or OWWWWW when he nips you and make it like he hurt you so bad. I found with my pups they were very sensitive to that and they do have a high drive to please you , when you get upset they would back off and calm down on there own. Now when im rough playing if i saw owww at all they completely stop and start licking ,and usually have a very soft mouth when playing now.


This is what we do with our dogs. Exaggerate the OUCH when they bite you. Cain learned quickly that way. Now if they accidentally bite myself or my husband they immediately lick. We rarely have to correct it now.

My suggestion for leash training is of there is an older dog that is leash trained and won't mind take your pup around it. When we started leash training Cain we would out the leash on him and let him walk a bit like stated above, but also hook our older dog up and let him watch her walk on the leash. He used to like to "walk her" for us haha and she never minded. So while we walked him, he walked her. (She is very well behaved and does not have to be on a leash outside a lot) and it seemed to ease the leash into it and he had fun walking around with her leash in him mouth 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lukixd (Jul 2, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> by 7 weeks he should be able to eat food without soaking it, although soaking it isnt going to hurt him at all. I don't particularly care to feed royal canine to my dogs I don't think it is all that great but then again the food I feed is very pricey and on the higher end of foods. the ones I would recommend is Orijen and Acana { although those two are expensive}, or I have considered trying TOTW with mine. I have tried kirklands brand { costco} and although a good price I didnt care for the results I saw in my dogs. There are many threads on dog food though if you want you can try the search at the top and type in dog food rating.
> If your dog is doing well on it I would say just stay for now, last thing you want with a new pup is to be changing up feed every week , gets to be hard on there tummys.
> 
> The nipping is a puppy thing and you will just have to stay consistent just as any other areas of training. Repetitiveness is key. If you fail to get after him when you are tired he will learn he can eventually get his way with things so keep on him. I don't really like disipline when it comes to training new behaviours or tricks or commands. the spraying in the face with water to me he doesn't fully understand what it is he is doing wrong so that may not be working like you hope it too. Now if this was a dog who knew better and was doing something out of sorts you can do a correction like that.
> ...





Cain's Mom said:


> This is what we do with our dogs. Exaggerate the OUCH when they bite you. Cain learned quickly that way. Now if they accidentally bite myself or my husband they immediately lick. We rarely have to correct it now.
> 
> My suggestion for leash training is of there is an older dog that is leash trained and won't mind take your pup around it. When we started leash training Cain we would out the leash on him and let him walk a bit like stated above, but also hook our older dog up and let him watch her walk on the leash. He used to like to "walk her" for us haha and she never minded. So while we walked him, he walked her. (She is very well behaved and does not have to be on a leash outside a lot) and it seemed to ease the leash into it and he had fun walking around with her leash in him mouth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'll be sure to to try the over exaggerated response to the nipping. Oh it was never my intention to try to leash train my puppy with a choke collar, I just wanted to see if he'd respond better to it (he didn't). I'll try that with to lure him with the chicken. As for walking with other dogs, thats not really an option :/ 
I'll report back on my progress and with any questions. You guys are great, thanks!:hug:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I fed one bag of royal canin to my dogs in search of a good dog food. I didn't care for it. My dogs didn't either lol. I feed my dogs Nutro naturals and they are all healthy and happy and have shiny coats. Ive tried wilderness, blue buffalo, and canidae and didn't have good results with any of those either.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

lukixd said:


> I've also had no success on the leash, or collar for that matter. I bought him a tiny leather one but when I put it on him he whined to no end, I figured he was uncomfortable so I left it to put on for a later date (it's adjustable so I actually have that luxury ). I've tried VERY lightly with a choke collar, placing it on the upper part of the neck and just lightly tugging trying to lure him with food, but again, nothing.
> I'm still waiting for a status update on the crate.. and I don't live in an area where craigslist is popularized :/


He's a puppy he is going to be whiny just ignore it. Don't even say no. Don't yell at him, don't even look at him. Once he begins whining he's turned invisible. He needs to realize that whining isn't going to get your attention. (I live out in the middle of nowhere and my neighbors don't care about noise I know it might be different for you). Is there a specific time you play with him? It's always good to start your dogs out on a schedule as soon as possible. So if you do have a time where you play with him (which is hopefully at the same time everyday) put his collar on him. He's going to give you hell but ignore him. Him whining gets him nowhere. Try to play with him take his mind off the collar and since it's a new concept for him don't ever put the collar on when you're not around. So if you're watching him or playing with him put on his collar and congratulate him for wearing it make it seem like he just hit the lottery and the collars his reward. After a little while start leaving it on longer and longer until he no longer notices it and it's not a big deal. (Never take it off because he's being whiny) Eventually attach the leash to the collar and just let him play with it on. Don't allow him to chew on it and always supervise him when the leash is attached. Soon the leash won't mean much and you can practice leash walking in the comforts of your own home. How much time this all takes depends on your pup. However he shouldn't be three months and not leashing walking. 
Now I'm no expert but this is something I'd do with one of my dogs.


----------



## lukixd (Jul 2, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I fed one bag of royal canin to my dogs in search of a good dog food. I didn't care for it. My dogs didn't either lol. I feed my dogs Nutro naturals and they are all healthy and happy and have shiny coats. Ive tried wilderness, blue buffalo, and canidae and didn't have good results with any of those either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I've never heard of any of those, if I find them I'll try them with my pup.



rabbit said:


> He's a puppy he is going to be whiny just ignore it. Don't even say no. Don't yell at him, don't even look at him. Once he begins whining he's turned invisible. He needs to realize that whining isn't going to get your attention. (I live out in the middle of nowhere and my neighbors don't care about noise I know it might be different for you). Is there a specific time you play with him? It's always good to start your dogs out on a schedule as soon as possible. So if you do have a time where you play with him (which is hopefully at the same time everyday) put his collar on him. He's going to give you hell but ignore him. Him whining gets him nowhere. Try to play with him take his mind off the collar and since it's a new concept for him don't ever put the collar on when you're not around. So if you're watching him or playing with him put on his collar and congratulate him for wearing it make it seem like he just hit the lottery and the collars his reward. After a little while start leaving it on longer and longer until he no longer notices it and it's not a big deal. (Never take it off because he's being whiny) Eventually attach the leash to the collar and just let him play with it on. Don't allow him to chew on it and always supervise him when the leash is attached. Soon the leash won't mean much and you can practice leash walking in the comforts of your own home. How much time this all takes depends on your pup. However he shouldn't be three months and not leashing walking.
> Now I'm no expert but this is something I'd do with one of my dogs.


I put the collar on last night he stayed with it for a while before I took it off. I put it on again today while I was playing with him, its still on and I haven't gotten any complaints from him. I'll let him get used to the idea of the collar before I try putting on the leash.


----------



## lukixd (Jul 2, 2012)

Also, I've been trying to control his nipping by just saying "ouch" or something similar, but it doesn't even seem to phase him! He'll just keep on nibbling, at this point I'll put my hand out and just turn around and stop playing, but that also doesn't seem to do anything :/ . I don't know if its normal but apart from when I'm holding his toy, before he'll try to bite my fingers he'll lick them, its almost as if he likes the flavor so he goes and bites hahah. Sometimes its my toes too. While on the subject, how do you guys suppose I can I get him to stop gnawing on my sneakers, even when I'm not wearing them?
On another note I've gotten him a crate, I went ahead and bought the bigger one for when he gets older. When should I start crate training him?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Start crate training now. But if he has tooth room he will pee in it so block part of it off if you can. If he cries you can put the crate by your head of the bed where you sleep so he knows you're right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

lukixd said:


> I've never heard of any of those, if I find them I'll try them with my pup.
> 
> I put the collar on last night he stayed with it for a while before I took it off. I put it on again today while I was playing with him, its still on and I haven't gotten any complaints from him. I'll let him get used to the idea of the collar before I try putting on the leash.


The Nutro naturals is a type of holistic dog food with more meat and less grains. My dogs absolutely love it. I think I give $50 a bag but I noticed they don't eat as much of it as the other brands so it lasts longer....I have so many dogs though that we go through 2 big bags a week lol. Gotta love them.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lukixd (Jul 2, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Start crate training now. But if he has tooth room he will pee in it so block part of it off if you can. If he cries you can put the crate by your head of the bed where you sleep so he knows you're right there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'll have to make a divider of some sort, sounds like a weekend project.



Princesspaola21 said:


> The Nutro naturals is a type of holistic dog food with more meat and less grains. My dogs absolutely love it. I think I give $50 a bag but I noticed they don't eat as much of it as the other brands so it lasts longer....I have so many dogs though that we go through 2 big bags a week lol. Gotta love them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'm probably not going to find it around here.. guess I'll stick with Royal Canin for now..


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

There is a thread in the nutrition section that gives ratings for dog food. You might look through it. I know I feed 4Health and my dogs like it a lot. It might be a sticky but not sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

lukixd said:


> I'll have to make a divider of some sort, sounds like a weekend project.
> 
> I'm probably not going to find it around here.. guess I'll stick with Royal Canin for now..


Most pet and feed stores sell Nutro. Royal canin I think is harder to find than Nutro.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

lukixd said:


> While on the subject, how do you guys suppose I can I get him to stop gnawing on my sneakers, even when I'm not wearing them?


Your going to have to be patient. Of course he's not going to be around shoes when you're not around and if he is you need to put an end to that asap. But when he goes for your shoes just give a low scary no and move your feet away from him. Shoes shouldn't be around your pup unless of course on your feet.


----------



## lukixd (Jul 2, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> There is a thread in the nutrition section that gives ratings for dog food. You might look through it. I know I feed 4Health and my dogs like it a lot. It might be a sticky but not sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App





Princesspaola21 said:


> Most pet and feed stores sell Nutro. Royal canin I think is harder to find than Nutro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'll be sure to give it a look, thanks! 



rabbit said:


> Your going to have to be patient. Of course he's not going to be around shoes when you're not around and if he is you need to put an end to that asap. But when he goes for your shoes just give a low scary no and move your feet away from him. Shoes shouldn't be around your pup unless of course on your feet.


Of course I'm trying to be calm as I can when correcting him. But even when I push it again he comes back trying to get at it, it's as if he thinks its all a game. But I don't keep sneakers around him, precisely to try to avoid this problem. I don't think he understands the concept of no yet, but I'll continue enforcing it. Thanks!


----------

